# Learn Flamenco on a steel string acoustic?



## source field (Jan 15, 2014)

Noob thread:

Hey everyone, lately I have become interested in flamenco stuff... I don't have a flamenco guitar (i don't even have a nylon-classical guitar for now ), is it ok and typical to play flamenco on steel string?

thanks a lot


----------



## neoclassical (Jan 15, 2014)

Sometimes we have to make due with what we've got. The string spacing at the nut and the bridge will be tighter.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jan 15, 2014)

The string tension and general feel is very different too. Not to mention the sound.

Doesn't seem like a bad idea to get started while you save up for a more appropriate guitar though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 15, 2014)

If you're serious about going Flamenco, then save up for even a mid level nylon string. There's a ton of distinct techniques that optimise on a nylon string like all the rasqueado strokes. These are quite intensive and can hurt on a steel string. Still fun though. Plus all the fingerstyle stuff from classical style applies here too. 

Otherwise, a steel string ought to suffice despite the small nuances.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 15, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> If you're serious about going Flamenco, then save up for even a mid level nylon string. There's a ton of distinct techniques that optimise on a nylon string like all the rasqueado strokes. These are quite intensive and can hurt on a steel string. Still fun though. Plus all the fingerstyle stuff from classical style applies here too.
> 
> Otherwise, a steel string ought to suffice despite the small nuances.



I agree, get a nylon string guitar. Steel strings will really tear your fingers/nails up.


----------



## Malkav (Jan 16, 2014)

Given To Fly said:


> I agree, get a nylon string guitar. Steel strings will really tear your fingers/nails up.



Came in here to basically say this, you'll bleed and your nails will rip, I know cause I've been there


----------



## chopeth (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah, you should start putting drops of superglue in your nails (in you don't want to lose'em) .


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 16, 2014)

Malkav said:


> Came in here to basically say this, you'll bleed and your nails will rip, I know cause I've been there



And it's not just your nails but the skin around them. I still do rasqueado techniques on a steel string as I've incorporated it to my style but it took a few years. I still get minor cuts and skin peels but not as much as I used to. 

Practicing rasqueado is hard already and it ventures off to even more challenging/cool tricks. So with only what you have, practice gently and slowly with basic finger movements and be careful not to hurt yourself.


----------



## kekkuliheikki (Jan 20, 2014)

You will blow your nails and get frustrated.

Cheap nylon string with a capo is a good starting point.


----------



## metalmonster (May 4, 2014)

Don't even try rasgueos on metal strings. 

Get nylon folk strings, they won't make your guitar sound supergood, but they will be suitable for training your fingers around this genre of music.


----------



## vansinn (May 9, 2014)

Totally agree on flossed nails playing flamenco on steels.

If you're looking for an inexpensive semi-classic, I've been quite surprised with the playability and tone from the Samich C2CE over the last 3-4 years.
I have no idea if this model is still available, though.
Denmark is totally overtaxed, and I payed a mere 2000 dkk (~ $360-370) for it, incl. softbag and stand!

Just don't string it up with super-high tension strings, as the bracings under the deck weren't done to support this. High tensions will be just fine.
Well, that's what I did anyways, using D'Addario super high tension composites, and the deck has given in a bit, though not to any danger levels 
The neck will happily take those tensions, and it's actually my most stable guitar, tuning-wise.

As always with inexpensive ones, you'll want to replace the nut insert on the bridge. I haven't even replaced or trimmed the head nut.
You'll need to give it a light fret polish. No problems with the fret job itself, no dead spots on mine.

It comes with piezo, though no build-in preamp.


----------

